# Waking up tegus for food or handling?



## Mr. Jiffy (Feb 2, 2015)

I know this seems like a simple question but its something Ive wondered for a while. If I wake them up will I interrupt a sleeping schedule or should I just go according to their schedule? I don't want to agitate them by waking them up all the time but sometimes I don't see them for 2-3 days and I want them to be healthy and spend some quality time with them. It's not too cold for them so I don't see that as an issue, and they do wake up on their own every couple days so I don't think its brumation.


----------



## Jackie & Hellboy (Feb 2, 2015)

One of those looks to be a red tegu and the other a Colombian, do you keep them in the same cage? He may be the reason you think your Colombian is a fruit eater because red tegu's love fruit


----------



## Jackie & Hellboy (Feb 2, 2015)

My tegu's sometimes wake up and come barreling out at me when they hear the ziplock I defrost the chicks/rats in and they'll be burried up and not come out when I tap my hand on the soil of their cages and call to them with my voice haha stubborn jerks


----------



## Mr. Jiffy (Feb 3, 2015)

No they both have a 4x2x2 enclosure. But they don't have a problem with each other so I let them roam around together, its easier that way. This is a picture of them in my bathroom together, though I individually feed them by hand.


----------



## Jackie & Hellboy (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh ok that's cool! I thought you may have bought a red tegu on a nice deal being labeled Colombian haha! That is a very good looking Colombian btw how big are they?


----------



## Mr. Jiffy (Feb 4, 2015)

My columbian is 22in and my red is 14in because of the lost tail. Their abdomends are pretty close to the same weight though.


----------



## Jackie & Hellboy (Feb 4, 2015)

Yeah I bought my red with a stub tail but I love him all the same


----------

